

Startup Idea Giveaway: Shop With Me - boy88
http://www.pravindaryani.com/shop-with-me-idea-giveaway/

======
jonathanjaeger
EDIT: Your wireframes say Pose on it, so now I'm confused.

If I'm not mistaken, Pose did this with their app:
[http://techcrunch.com/2011/01/11/pose-a-photo-sharing-app-
fo...](http://techcrunch.com/2011/01/11/pose-a-photo-sharing-app-for-fashion-
and-shopping-that-just-raised-1-6-million/)

I'm not sure if they've pivoted away from that idea or it's still part of
their model, but it's definitely been done before. I'm not confident that
someone who just picks this off of you will execute on the idea better than
those with a lot of funding who are doing it now successfully or did it
already unsuccessfully.

------
josephers
Recently on the "Hot" section of the iTunes store: "Seesaw for iPhone".

[https://itunes.apple.com/ca/app/seesaw-for-
iphone/id57980437...](https://itunes.apple.com/ca/app/seesaw-for-
iphone/id579804370?mt=8)

------
drjacobs
What problem are you solving?

